# kidding and culling



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Kidding is so tough compared to lambing. you see goats are bread for milk.
not for ease of kidding
not for kid vigor. kids take for ever to get off the ground, you often have to teach the kid to suck?
not for doe mother ability last night a mother just walked away from her kids.

with my sheep i have no time for such poor traits and cull ewes that show them.

I also use my goats to suckle bum lambs so tit shape and easy going attitude is important to me.
this year i have three does i will cull because of tit shape and one for poor attitude (she fights the lambs when she is in the milking stanchion)
as packers what are you cull for?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

How are the rumps on your does? A wider flatter and more level rump is what should be aimed for while breeding. Granted, thats easier said then done


----------

